# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  When men are.................. "S I C K"

## zeeast

Can any body help me out that why it so..... :duno; 
you ppl have seen men....like your dad...brother...husband and son etc etc....why the behave like a kid when they are sick......the become so cracking....they want you to be around them all the time....they feel like every body in the wrold is enjoying except them....the want to be pampered...they just sound like..


"ohhh plz give me a glass of water....my head is giving me pain like hell..."
Damn wats all this....you guyzz use to claim that we are men we are brave strong...be like us...then why it so......
 I think we ppl can go wid pain (either emotional or physical) even more well then you ppl....... :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

make no mistake, we are not cowards, its just that we are hungry for love, Need i say more?

----------


## zeeast

so do we are adeel.....did we ppl react like that...^o)

----------


## Endurer

Wrong!

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin: ...how can you say that....

----------


## manni9

> ohhh plz give me a glass of water....my head is giving me pain like hell..."


True :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

i can prove my point here, but i'm afraid, some of you would love to stab me.

a glass of water, when head ache's? does that make one bit god damn sense at all  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

if you can provide me the service to post here a audio post then i can tell you the way you ppl ask for..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

go ahead  :Big Grin:  i'd love to hear that.

----------


## zeeast

ahaan...okay wait...let me get free lil bit.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

waiting ^o)

----------


## Nevermore

> make no mistake, we are not cowards, its just that we are hungry for love, Need i say more?


Aww!
When my honey feels sick, I can't help but shower him with more love. Yes, he does get a little needy and slightly more emotional but I like that. I don't find him a pain. It makes me happy that he feels comfortable enough to express his pain and neediness rather than considering me a stranger and not telling me anything.

----------


## tanhai

ahh man lol boyz are just lazy u no toliya lao type lool ..dramay so kertay hain yara trust me

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Sat Aug 20, 2005 11:17 am
> 
> make no mistake, we are not cowards, its just that we are hungry for love, Need i say more?
> 
> 
> Aww!
> When my honey feels sick, I can't help but shower him with more love. Yes, he does get a little needy and slightly more emotional but I like that. I don't find him a pain. It makes me happy that he feels comfortable enough to express his pain and neediness rather than considering me a stranger and not telling me anything.


lovely  :Smile:  respect, straight from the heart  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> ahh man lol boyz are just lazy u no toliya lao type lool ..dramay so kertay hain yara trust me


when you say "boyz", are you representing every single boy on the face of mother earth? moreover, what do you mean by "dramay"? there lies a world outside your sony-zee tv serials. do please look into it. :x

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Sun Sep 18, 2005 7:57 am
> 
> ahh man lol boyz are just lazy u no toliya lao type lool ..dramay so kertay hain yara trust me
> 
> 
> when you say "boyz", are you representing every single boy on the face of mother earth? moreover, what do you mean by "dramay"? there lies a world outside your sony-zee tv serials. do please look into it.  :x


i no the world beside the whole zee n sony thing lol first of all amso not into those things ..second of all ..mai saray hi larkon ka bol rahi thi .. dramay omg .. itni si baat ka itnaaaaaaaaaa bara issue bana .. sachi khudaya....nakhray uper say so lol .... n i do no the harsh reality side of dis world too  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> ahh man lol boyz are just lazy u no toliya lao type lool ..dramay so kertay hain yara trust me


Tanhai jee ve re not lazy,hum NAkhre sirf un ko dekhaate hain jo Uthatti hain.Well Agar Girls ko kud chookh ho humare kaam kerne ka tou hum kya karin?  :Big Grin: 
Office say aao Tea tayar mille gi, Nashtta Waqt per mille ga (Give me a break,nashta kon sa single banda time per kerta hea  :Big Grin:  )
Tolya pehle kud laaker deti hain,phir jub hum mangtte hain tou ve re lazy  :Big Grin: 

Comeon Gullati 100% aap Girls ki hooti hea.
 :wink:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Sat Sep 17, 2005 7:59 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tanhai @ Sun Sep 18, 2005 7:57 am
> 
> ...


you made your point here :applaud; :sleep;

----------


## zeeast

hahahaha....I really feel like ...hahaha... :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Sun Sep 18, 2005 6:57 am
> 
> ahh man lol boyz are just lazy u no toliya lao type lool ..dramay so kertay hain yara trust me
> 
> 
> Tanhai jee ve re not lazy,hum NAkhre sirf un ko dekhaate hain jo Uthatti hain.Well Agar Girls ko kud chookh ho humare kaam kerne ka tou hum kya karin? 
> Office say aao Tea tayar mille gi, Nashtta Waqt per mille ga (Give me a break,nashta kon sa single banda time per kerta hea  )
> Tolya pehle kud laaker deti hain,phir jub hum mangtte hain tou ve re lazy 
> 
> ...


acha ab zayada bhez nai kero ..apni lazinezz chupanay kay liye so bahanay dohnd lo jabkay we no u are the lazy onez cuz ghar kay kaam ap nai kertay .. khana app nai bantay sab kuch u no .. bait ker tv dekna .. bahar doston mai ghomna damn tum log kafi thaq nia jatay hogay lol hahahh  :Stick Out Tongue:  bus bhes kerni ati hai ..lol

----------


## george

I think the men you are around have found that they can bamboozle the women in their lives. Perhaps a better question is why women are so gullible?

----------


## zeeast

heyyyyyyy...how can you say that we girls are gullible....? you ppl better wake up... :Big Grin: 


we guyz are just nice towards you guyz..... :Big Grin:

----------


## george

Tom Cruise...need I say more?

----------


## zeeast

yesss,...shoot us... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Sep 18, 2005 4:51 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tanhai @ Sun Sep 18, 2005 6:57 am
> 
> ...


Tanhai jee yeh behas nai hai haqeeqat hai. girlz ko acha lagta hai k woh boyz ka kaam karain. Hum log lazi nahi hain, lazi humain girlz banati hain. U know most of the men in the world go late thier offices coz k unko breakfast nahi time per milta. aur becharay offices main ja kar 100 tarah k bahanay apnay bosses k samnay banatay. Jahan tak khana bananay ki baat hai tou jo taste girlz k haath main hai woh hum boyz k haath main kahan. aur kissi k haath say bana khana khanay main jo mazza hai, khud k haath say bananay main kahan. Baqi yeh Allah ka nizam hai k us nay men ko women per superior banaya hai. haan jo is superiority ka najaiz faida utthain, ya apni mardangi ka roab jatain (bahir walon say darain aur ghar main biwi per zor chalain), i think these men are really sick.

----------


## xeon

muhahahaha idhar kiya chal raha hai

----------


## NInA

debat...anokhi...yahaan humara no kaam zee  :Wink:

----------


## zohaib_zaheer

i think girls r jelous frm the boys

----------


## gaumehta78

No all men can not be sick

----------


## TISHA

actully not all boys can be sick maybe alittle bit but not all of them

----------


## babylightmyfyre

Oh yesss!! ... guys do act weird when they're sick!
but not all of them!  :Smile:  

me... I'm the crankiest idiot when I fall sick! :wink:

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## TISHA

anyway

----------


## TISHA

anyway

----------


## deej

even they deserve to be loved and they want to be loved thats why

----------


## deej

even they deserve to be loved and they want to be loved thats why

----------


## Roshni

> make no mistake, we are not cowards, its just that we are hungry for love, Need i say more?



ah no girl it aint true...everyone is cranky when they r sick...no1 is high neither do they act normal, and thats normal...:d

----------


## Roshni

> make no mistake, we are not cowards, its just that we are hungry for love, Need i say more?



ah no girl it aint true...everyone is cranky when they r sick...no1 is high neither do they act normal, and thats normal...:d

----------


## khan786

hmmmm

----------


## elektra

ohooooo kya yaad karrwa diya!!!!!!!
men are always like that,if they have a bit head ache then they start complaining
or agar biwi marrna walee bhi ho!!!
to bass 3 ya 4 dafa pooch karr to ehsan charrha diya
hehe im not talking with experions  pplz :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: :

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> ohooooo kya yaad karrwa diya!!!!!!!
> men are always like that,if they have a bit head ache then they start complaining
> or agar biwi marrna walee bhi ho!!!
> to bass 3 ya 4 dafa pooch karr to ehsan charrha diya
> hehe im not talking with experions  pplz:


ohoooooooo
elektra g
whats that?????
to aap bi larkon ko aisay hi samajti ho
i didnt expect this from u  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## elektra

heeehehee we girls are all the same.....

----------


## adams001

:applaud;

----------


## Khawar

WEll i think there is no need for fight coz that be natural tooooo.....and there shouldnt be anything like pride or wat for natural stuff.

----------


## rvnrr

i have seen women folk express more pain and ask for things than men ever did. my dad had a heart attack long back, still he managed to almost single handedly go to a doc. He was also back to work in a couple of months. The women in my family on other hand keep shouting about pain and almost cry everytime they are ill. Not my sister though. she is very rarely ill and cool every time. 

I cannot jump to conclusion that every where it is the same

So, do not make generalisations based on personal experiences.

----------


## OmI

Its so true....
N usually..... men become sick ov women !!!

----------


## sachintendulkar

ohhhhhh.......
Don't woman do the same when they are sick

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

yes u r right but a little bit coz when men are sick or ill they want that the females
in his house care for him coz he cared them all of his life he just wanna their attentions , care and loves. He just think that his family love,regards and care him a lot coz he is the person in his family who struggle a lot for family and even he depressed all the day in his job coz his boss sometimes not like his working sometimes colleagues jealous with his efficiency and sometimes colleagues complain his work to boss just to make their efficiency so dear if u care ur father,brother or husband then its ur duty. u know half of sickness removes when
a mother care his child,when a wife care his husband and when a sister care his brother so plzzz donot consider them a person who make a noise in little disturbance.they have a lot of work load,pain and disturbances in his heart that he doesnot share with his family coz he doesnot want to give them tension.
if u not like my view then plzzzzz reply me and if u like then plzzz also encourage me by replying ok.

----------

